# Lost My Mom Tonight



## cwolfs69 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well my mom passed away a little after midnight tonight. God rest her soul. She was recently diagnosed with CA that had apparently been there unknown for some time. Lasted about 2 months after finding out. A really remarkable woman. Tough as nail through the whole ordeal. 
Managed to take my 2 sons that live here back to see her for a few days last week and returned on Monday.  They probably would not have been able to go on their own. It was amazing to see here face light up when they walked in to the room on our arrival there. She had complete mental faculties until she went. 
 Now I guess the wife and i will leave on Friday or Saturday to attend the funeral and help with clearing up her business etc. Pray for the family's sanity during this time. 

Thanks for listening


----------



## navycop (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Charley..Prays sent to the you and the family..


----------



## hukcats1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your loss. My God be with you and yours in this time of remembrance.


----------



## Alzey (Aug 29, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss. Had to deal with it myself several years ago.


----------



## neubee (Aug 29, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## rherrell (Aug 29, 2013)

I too am sorry for your loss.


----------



## RichF (Aug 29, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss.  I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## truckfixr (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## asyler (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry for your loss, our thoughts and prayers go out for you.


----------



## Monty (Aug 29, 2013)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family.
Will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tim self (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers for you and yours through this hard time.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 29, 2013)

May God bless your family as you suffer this loss........


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 29, 2013)

Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 29, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## edicehouse (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  Be safe traveling.


----------



## PenPal (Aug 29, 2013)

Charlie, May you be well and lead your family to be reunited with your Mum in the fullness of time, keep the faith and love in your heart, be strong we mourn with you Mothers are so precious.

Sustaining kindness Peter and Wilma.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 29, 2013)

Our condolences Charley; prayers for you and your family.


----------



## lyonsacc (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss,  will pray for your family


----------



## stonepecker (Aug 29, 2013)

We will say a prayer for your Mom and the rest of your family.
We are sorry for your loss.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Charlie, it is a blessing that your sons got to see her and that she got to see them. Prayers are with you and the family.


----------



## RichB (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Charlie.  We are left in pain but we know she is at peace.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 29, 2013)

Thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## gimpy (Aug 29, 2013)

You and your family are in my prayers

God's Peace


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 29, 2013)

Charley, sorry to hear about you mom. She and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss.  My thoughts are with you.

Scott.


----------



## Indiana_Parrothead (Aug 29, 2013)

*Sorry for your loss.*

Charley so sorry for your lose. I lost my dad last May, my mom had passed a few years before that. As a double wammy my brother passed away 12 hours after my dad, I don't think that he knew dad even passed.

I know there is a lot to take care, just take your time and don't try to get it done over night. An estate takes time for close out, in my case a little over a year. The emotions will be overwelming. 

Our prayers are for you and your family, may God Bless

Mike


----------



## MikeG (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 29, 2013)

My condolences, it is tough to have to say good by to good parents.  Mine have been gone for years and there still isn't a day go by that the are not in my thoughts. Every time I  work on something I find myself wondering how my Dad would have done it.  I was blessed with great parents.


----------



## glycerine (Aug 29, 2013)

I am very sorry to hear this.


----------



## Russknan (Aug 29, 2013)

So sorry to hear your news. These life transitions are always hard. Hope you can achieve some peace. Russ


----------



## bobjackson (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for you loss. I'm praying for you and your family. I lost my mom 10 years ago and still miss her.


----------



## suefox51 (Aug 29, 2013)

So sorry for your loss -


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayer sent for you and your family and for the wonderful woman, your Mother.

Ray


----------



## Ligget (Aug 29, 2013)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family, prayers sent!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 29, 2013)

Very sad news Charley my thoughts are with you take care.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 29, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss Charlie. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## jcm71 (Aug 29, 2013)

My condolences.  I am sure she is in a better place.


----------



## walshjp17 (Aug 29, 2013)

Condolences on your loss, Charley.


----------



## LouF (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Pete275 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family.

Wayne


----------



## PWL (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Charley

Paul


----------



## Pioneerpens (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  Deepest sympathy for you and your family.


----------



## penmaker1967 (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry for your loss


----------



## keithlong (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers will be sent up for you and your family


----------



## Lenny (Aug 29, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss!


----------



## peterborough66 (Aug 29, 2013)

Charley, my condolences


----------



## jsolie (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear of you loss.  Prayers for comfort and wisdom sent for you and your family.


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Aug 29, 2013)

He has my pray for you and your family.


----------



## Longfellow (Aug 29, 2013)

*Condolences*

My condolences. I lost mine 15 years ago, and miss her everyday. Nearing time for me to join her if I am allowed where Saints go.


----------



## Pup (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers sent your way


----------



## John Den (Aug 29, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with you all.
Regards
John


----------



## skiprat (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Charley.


----------



## Janster (Aug 29, 2013)

May you and yours find solace knowing she is in HIS hands.


----------



## MrsPTownSubbie (Aug 29, 2013)

cwolfs69 said:


> Well my mom passed away a little after midnight tonight. God rest her soul. She was recently diagnosed with CA that had apparently been there unknown for some time. Lasted about 2 months after finding out. A really remarkable woman. Tough as nail through the whole ordeal.
> Managed to take my 2 sons that live here back to see her for a few days last week and returned on Monday.  They probably would not have been able to go on their own. It was amazing to see here face light up when they walked in to the room on our arrival there. She had complete mental faculties until she went.
> Now I guess the wife and i will leave on Friday or Saturday to attend the funeral and help with clearing up her business etc. Pray for the family's sanity during this time.
> 
> Thanks for listening



Charley you are are remarkable and loving guy...I know you will see things through for your family, but if you need anything, please don't hesitate to call!


----------



## wizkid1st (Aug 29, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss... Prayers for you and your Family.


----------



## monark88 (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, Words, sometime, are inadequate.


----------



## jscola (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your mom as well. I pray God's blessings for you and your family.


----------



## WriteON (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear.


----------



## kruzzer (Aug 29, 2013)

sorry for your loss


----------



## leaycraft (Aug 29, 2013)

My sincere sympathy at our loss.


----------



## Teeball (Aug 29, 2013)

Prayers coming your way friend.


----------



## PedroDelgado (Aug 29, 2013)

Charley,
I am sorry about your loss, may God bless your family and give you the strength during this difficult time. Just the thought I will one day lose mine has me right now pretty sad so I can't imagine what you and yours are going through. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Donnie Kennedy (Aug 30, 2013)

I just lost my dad back in July, so I can certainly appreciate your situation. Our prayers are with you and yours.

The Kennedy Family


----------



## jimofsanston (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry for your lost. I know how stressfull it can get. When I lost my mother then my father. Going thru things brought back a lot of memories.


----------



## raar25 (Aug 30, 2013)

You have my sypathies and prayers.  Keep all the things that made  your mother such a great person close to your heart and you will get through this time.


----------



## Marc (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  Your description of your Mom brought misty eyes and a smile to my face as it reminds me of my Mom.  

Prayers for your strength and perserverence are coming your way.

Marc


----------



## cwolfs69 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the concern every one. We leave late tonight for Missouri to be wiht my family and the funeral on Tues. I have internet there so i will keep up with you guys and pop in now and then. 
Thanks again and love all of you

God Bless


----------



## cwolfs69 (Sep 7, 2013)

Back in town now. we got back in last evening about 8:00 PM and are getting settled back in at home. Had a decent trip considering. Everything went well and had a couple of just visiting days with the family after the funeral that were nice. got most of the business completed.
I want to thank everyone for their thoughts and prayers during this time. Amazing the response from a group who most have never even met me. Thanks again for your concern.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss.  It is always hard to loose a loved one.  Benn down that road a few times myself.


----------



## log2lumber (Sep 7, 2013)

sorry for your loss


----------



## Seer (Sep 7, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## plano_harry (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Charley, but I am sure you were greatly blessed by her life.  Great that you and your family were able to be with her before she passed.  It sounds like you are in good hands already but I will pray with you.

Blessings,
Harry


----------

